# 2014 Routan Fog light installation



## Hotch (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi,

I have the last production year of Routan, 2014. This is important to know in trying to fix this problem:

I purchased a Mopar fog light kit for the Routan and began the installation this weekend, starting with the first connection at the Totally integrated Power Module plug C4.

Both the instructions for the lights and the wiring diagram from VW, Routan edition 11/2010, page 5011, show the location of the fog light connection as cavities 11 & 16, orange/white and yellow/white respectively. 
However, the connector on my car already has an orange/white wire in cavity 11 and a light green/white wire in cavity 16.

Furthermore, I took the car to VW and THEY ARE STUMPED TOO. Does anyone know which cavities to use? Does anyone have a wiring diagram for the 2014?



Thanks

Hotch
2014 VW Routan SE
65K
New Jersey


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't help on this, but if you don't find help here then I would suggest trying the 5th Gen forums at ChryslerMiniVan.net and see if you can get help there. And if your VW dealership is of no use, then I would suggest trying a Chrysler or Dodge dealership. Some Chryco dealerships won't work on Routans, but some will. There is absolutely nothing mechanically about the Routan that is "unique" to Volkswagen. The only things uniquely VW are: (1) cosmetics (e.g., exterior/interior colors, VW emblems, shapes of quarter-panels and head/tail lights); (2) some of the computer coding for the StarScan and the intro splash-screen for VES; and (3) lesser "manufacturer" warranty from VAG instead of Chryco. That's about it. A Chryco dealership should be able to install the fog-lights no problemo.


----------



## Hotch (Mar 29, 2018)

*Solution*

Hi,

After many hours of research and phone calls to VW and Mopar, the wiring did change. 2014 wiring says the fog lights are in C4 pins 7 & 9, the plain black wires that are already in cavities 7 & 9 had to be removed to make room for the fog light wires. It seems like they just put wires in the plug to keep the dirt out ;-).

VW had to activate the fog lights after the installation was completed.

I now have fog lights, yippie

Thanks for letting me post.

Hotch
2014 Routan SE 64K


----------

